# "Tone" brand guitars



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys. So, from time to time I buy and flip guitars. I try and get buy them low, and flip for any kind of profit. I'm not usually picky, and as long as I make more than I spent I'm happy. I find it amazing how often you can buy a worn out looking guitar, clean the body, clean the neck, change the strings and adjust the action and make it look and play better for literally the cost of the strings and some elbow grease. When I buy electrics I check the connections etc and repair as necessary. I often send them to a local auction and am amazed at where the price ends up sometimes if you get two bidders wanting the guitar!

So today I came across an add for a "Tone" brand acoustic guitar. It is blue with a white rosette. It is a full sized guitar and claims to be in good shape, missing a high e string. I've never heard of "Tone" guitars before. I'm sure its an el-cheapo, but just wondering if anyone here knows about them before I go see it.

Thanks


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheap as they come Chinese guitars. Retail for them is maybe $150 max.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Thats what I figured. I paid $20. The action is a little high and it needs the fret ends dressed, but otherwise it's in good shape. A couple of scratches on the back.

It should be fairly easy to clean up and flip. There's always someone looking for a beginner guitar and aside from the scratches it'll leave my hands in better condition than I got it in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

A coupla' years back, there was a green Blackdog acoustic advertised for $20.
$10 if you could guess what the 'album' sticker on the side was.
A little googlin' and I got the guit for $10.
I filed the nut and bridge to make it playable and donated it to a youth group.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> A coupla' years back, there was a green Blackdog acoustic advertised for $20.
> $10 if you could guess what the 'album' sticker on the side was.
> A little googlin' and I got the guit for $10.
> _I filed the nut and bridge to make it playable and donated it to a youth group._
> ...


Yep, I couldn't keep something of that colour around my property either.


----------

